# Harman/kardon Amps for Cooper S 2006 model



## rs204 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm searching Harman/kardon diagram for my Amps model HS 6590, Parts# 65.12-6 959 010 01. this amplifier is for MinCooper S 2006 model. Does anyone knows wher the website is, or selling the same model. Ps let me know thanks


----------

